# Hyundai i20 Technical Training



## bedoo54 (24 أغسطس 2010)

course *******
Kappa Engine

To learn the characteristics of the newly developed Kappa

Engine.
To learn the new technology and systems implemented in the

Kappa Engine.
To learn the diagnostic procedures for the Kappa Engine




Gamma Engine
To learn the characteristics of the gamma Engine.
To learn the new technology and changed systems in gamma

engine for PB.
To learn the diagnostic procedures for the gamma Engine.

U-II Engine
To learn the characteristics of the U-II Engine.
To learn the new technology and systems implemented in the U

-II Engine.
To learn the diagnostic procedures for the U-II Engine

Automatic Transaxle(A4CF1)

To know the 4 speed automatic transaxle system of PB.
Understand the function of A4CFx.
To be able to do a proper maintenance on this system.


Manual Transaxle (M5/6CFx-1)

To learn the main features of the manual transaxle.
To learn the components and functions of the manual

transaxle.
To learn the maintenance instructions for the manual

transaxle.

Motor Driven Power Steering

Understand the components of MDPS system.
Understand the control function and operation condition.
Understand the troubleshooting method.


ESC electronic-control system
To learn the composition of the braking system.
To understand the ESC electronic-control system.

and more












































































































































http://www.multiupload.com/4TVUX6VY9W

Mirror

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I7Y4IQSV


الموضوع منقول من منتديات خبير.نت
الموضوع الاصلي هنا

http://ebiedyousif.net/vb/t23252.html​


----------



## سمير شربك (24 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا

ولكن اشرح طريقة التحميل 
يبدو التحميل صعب


----------



## bedoo54 (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا علي مرورك الطيب


----------



## abomahr (25 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا لك أخي عبد السبوح سأحاول تحميله*


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخى 
وجزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## alith (2 يناير 2011)

الف شكر على الموضوع الجميل جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (14 يناير 2011)

شكرأ لك اخي الفاضل على هذا المجهود بس لو كانت هنالك طريقة لتحميل البرنامج قد تكون افضل
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## adnan hashim (4 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (4 فبراير 2011)

سمير شربك قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> ولكن اشرح طريقة التحميل
> يبدو التحميل صعب



اخى سمير افتح الرابط الاول تبع موقع ملتى أبلود
ثم انزل اسفل الصفحة ستجد اسماء 5 مواقع للتحميل على اليسار وعلى اليمين لكل اسم موقع كلمة download
فقط قم بضغط داونلود للموقع الذى تريد التحميل منه واسهلها الموقع الاول (ميجا ابلود) بعد ان تضغط داونلود وتفتح لك الصفحة اضغط ايقونة regular download

اتمنى ان يكون الشرح واضحا


----------



## mohie (17 سبتمبر 2011)

اللينكات لا تعمل مطلقا اخى ارجو اعاده رفعهم لانها فعلا معلومات تستحق القراءه والتحميل ارجو المساعده والاهتمام منكم شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع هناك اخى اشخاص يستفيدون من هذه البرامج والكتب الجميله فى الدراسه وهذا املهم فى الاستفاده وليس الرد فقط


----------

